# faced or unfaced pink for basement ceiling



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Is the basement not heated? If it is, I would not be insulating the ceiling but your description of a (cold) draft makes me think not.

Personally, Roxul or other brand of mineral wool would be my first thought.


----------



## DeeEyeWhy (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a steam boiler system, but I do not have any heating source in the basement, only in the upstairs floors.

Thanks


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If that boiler is in the basement it is providing a lot of heat. Now, where do those cold drafts originate?? The answer is from the many air leaks into your basement. A typical home, which yours doesn't sound as good, will allow all of the air inside the home to be replaced every 2 to 3 hours. Yours is probably in the 1 to 2 hour range and when the wind is blowing, more frequently than that, burrr. I do energy audits and have helped many home owners locate and seal the source of those cold drafts. 

One of the more frequent troubled areas is where the house rests on the foundation and you have a very sensitive test instrument on the end of each arm, your hands. A smoke pencil can also work, but if it is cold you will feel it.

As for fiberglass insulation, it doesn't do much to slow air. The mineral wool is much denser but before you install it, continue your search for air leaks up through the floor.

Air sealing is considered the least expensive and most productive energy improvement you can undertake and it should help with those drafts.

Bud


----------



## DeeEyeWhy (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Bud,

Thanks, I agree wholeheartedly. I have 5 really old slider windows in my basement that need to be replaced, not sure when that is going to happen.

I also have a Bilco door that goes out to my backyard and that not only lets in the cold air but rain as well, but I am unsure if I should get it replaced or simply shure it up with some spray in foam insulation.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

There are many old school tricks to keeping the heat in.
Banking the house is one. In old days they would actually shovel the snow up against the foundation to provide some insulation and block the wind. A modern version of that would be the plastic up against the foundation.

That same plastic could also cover those windows. A little fancier would be the transparent shrink wrap. Either will make a big difference.

I'm up in Maine and I can remember as a kid, putting up and taking down the old wooden shutters. Some old homes had wooden sections that leaned up against the house to protect that foundation.

Today a roll of plastic and a few cans of spray foam or caulking can make a difference.

Best,
Bud


----------

